# The word "To Plumb" as a verb. . .



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

I just wanted to get feedback from other people in the plumbing industry. . . I mean real professionals - master plumbers, registered journeyman plumbers, etc. 

I absolutely cannot STAND when people use the word "plumb" as a verb. That is to say, "I just finished plumbing that bathroom and boy, was it tough", or "I re-plumbed the expensive sit down bathtub because the unit was defective".

The verb "to plumb" means to orient a straight edge perpendicular to the horizon of the earth, such that if it is carried through, would reach the center of the earth. For example, "hey, plumb up that column so we can get out of here" or "would you please drop the plumb bob so that I can plumb up this 7/8" threaded rod".

The word "plumber" derives from the Latin term "plumbum nigrum", or "dark soft metal", which was their term for lead. All sanitary and potable systems in use by the Romans were fabricated out of lead tubing, the metal being very easy to work in the field, its toxic effects on humans unknown at the time.

Therefore a PLUMBER is not a person who PLUMBS things anymore than a CARPENTER is a man who CARPENTS things, or a COOPER is a man who COOPS things, or a CHANDLER is a man who CHANDLES things, etc, etc. 

To the Romans, a plumber was a worker of lead - a craft and skill that many plumbers today are proud to continue practicing. 

So I ask you plumbers out there - does it drive you as crazy as it gets me? In general, I'll use the term "pipe" to refer to the work that I've done, as in "I piped out that three piece bathroom in 16 minutes and you're still unloading your carpenting tools". How do you refer to your work?

I have to say, whether this is fair or not, that the moment I hear someone say that they plumbed the house or something, I assume that they have no idea what they're talking about and that they bulk of their knowledge comes from a 30 minute seminar on CPVC glue that was held in Home Depot.

BTW a plumb bob carries its name because the Romans fashioned theirs out of soft, easy to shape lead, creating the most accurate leveling tool known to man. So in general, the prefix plumb will refer to the word lead.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I plumb for money.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

The word 'plumb' has evolved. It can even be used as an adjective as in 'Plumb Crazy.' :tongue_smilie:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

We plumb here in America.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Only time I get irritated by someone using the word "Plumb" is when they shouldn't be doing it.
Comment approved by the I.P.L.A. Licensed Plumber Contractor. Now give me something to plumb. :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the history lesson. We don't work with lead pipe much these days, so why are we calling ourselves plumbers? This is a question that has long eluded me as to an answer. When someone tells me they have a pipe job, I assume they are fitters and are going to fit some pipe. Yes, we too could be considered fitters in a fashion to wit. But as for now, I have work to do , and I must go plumbit.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Personally...the term "hot water heater" irritates me more. Heck, even the all great and empirical architects use the term. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

"Piping a house" could be electrical, if they use conduit, pipefitting, or plumbing. I say "I plumbed a house," as opposed to, "I sanitary piped, potable water piped and gas piped a house."


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

jjbex said:


> "Piping a house" could be electrical, if they use conduit, pipefitting, or plumbing. I say "I plumbed a house," as opposed to, "I sanitary piped, potable water piped and gas piped a house."


No, no. Conduit is tubing, you would be "tubing a job"


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

No offense UA1, but, I plumb just about every day :clap:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

what if they call you the Plumbering Man?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

That is the reason right there I do not need to pay for some class on lead paint, I am already licensed to work with lead..



UALocal1Plumber said:


> To the Romans, a plumber was a worker of lead - a craft and skill that many plumbers today are proud to continue practicing.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

*plumb·er*

  ər/ [URL="http://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/IPA_pron_key.html"] Show Spelled[pluhm-er]  Show IPA 
–noun1.a person who installs and repairs piping, fixtures, appliances, and appurtenances in connection with the water supply, drainage systems, etc., both in and out of buildings.
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Plumber


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Indie said:


> *plumb·er*
> 
> ər/ [URL="http://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/IPA_pron_key.html"] Show Spelled[pluhm-er]  Show IPA
> –noun1.a person who installs and repairs piping, fixtures, appliances, and appurtenances in connection with the water supply, drainage systems, etc., both in and out of buildings.
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Plumber


They forgot "fittings" (should be between fixtures and appliances)

[wtf is a "shizzle?]


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> what if the call you the Plumbering Man?


 I know a man named nizzle who is the best plumbering man for shizzle.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I know a man named nizzle who is the best plumbering man for shizzle.


Fo sho, brizzle.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

slickrick said:


> No, no. Conduit is tubing, you would be "tubing a job"


I was told that if you can thread it, it's pipe. Also,
I have heard sparkies call conduit pipe.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

whats a verb?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I was told that if you can thread it, it's pipe. Also,
> I have heard sparkies call conduit pipe.


Free dict. says that the term pipe is used exclusively for us fluid conveyors.
I can't find a link that describes electrical conduit as pipe.
They just want to be like us.




http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Conduits


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Having been born and raised in Rockland county New York, then moved to Bergen and Monmouth county NJ, I agree with my UA brother; "to plumb" isn't in my vocabulary. I think it is a regional thing. Where I reside now (South FLA.) alot of southern plumbers say "to plumb" as a verb. My Local 630 is loaded with guys who won't say they "piped out" a house. Here is one for you, down south when a man quits a job he is said to have "drug up". I never heard that untill I moved to Florida.:yes:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

How about " bowed up "


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

I say we quit calling ourselves "plumbers" and go with *Directional Aquatic* *Engineers*. That way people don't automatically assume you're a dumbass because you're a plumber even though we probably have more classtime and training than most people. I'm just saying


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

slickrick said:


> How about " bowed up "


That's what he did right before he got fired..........


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> They forgot "fittings" (should be between fixtures and appliances)
> 
> [wtf is a "shizzle?]


 
Don't give me any shizzle, I just want to plumb my as$ off

Them union guys have to lighten up


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I can plumb a 2x4 and make it vertical. I can plumb a house and make the stud have a purpose,, to hold up the weight of the bathroom.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I can plumb a 2x4 and make it vertical. I can plumb a house and make the stud have a purpose,, to hold up the weight of the bathroom.


A stud has a purpose? I thought that was just something they installed to nail **** too?:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

one stud= whole bathroom? impressed!!:whistling2:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Having been born and raised in Rockland county New York, then moved to Bergen and Monmouth county NJ, I agree with my UA brother; "to plumb" isn't in my vocabulary. I think it is a regional thing. Where I reside now (South FLA.) alot of southern plumbers say "to plumb" as a verb. My Local 630 is loaded with guys who won't say they "piped out" a house. Here is one for you, down south when a man quits a job he is said to have "drug up". I never heard that untill I moved to Florida.:yes:


"Drag up" is used in Illinois.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> "Drag up" is used in Illinois.


I live as far south as you can just about get...the real south....south florida is not the south.....in south florida there are more yankees,cubans than ********. "drag up"......I've never heard that used other than in reference to a man/woman coming home drunk WAYYYY after they should have been home already...example: Dont drag up here at 4 am drunk or expect an ass kicking.....:yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

drag up

vb (tr, adverb) Informal
1. to rear (a child) poorly and in an undisciplined manner
2. to introduce or revive (an unpleasant fact or story)

Collins English Dictionary – Complete and Unabridged © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

my head hurts after that one


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

UALocal1Plumber said:


> The verb "to plumb" means to orient a straight edge perpendicular to the horizon of the earth, such that if it is carried through, would reach the center of the earth.


You answered your own question more than once in your first post. Yes, plumb is an acceptable verb. You use a plumb bob to 'make plumb.' 

One of the dictionary definitions of plumb is: 
adjust with a plumb line so as to make vertical 

And that's an action, hence a verb.


----------



## Roger (Jul 4, 2009)

*Yea, what Herk said! *


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Herk said:


> You answered your own question more than once in your first post. Yes, plumb is an acceptable verb. You use a plumb bob to 'make plumb.'
> 
> One of the dictionary definitions of plumb is:
> adjust with a plumb line so as to make vertical
> ...


I think I explained myself clearly, but thanks for the input.

Keith


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

We Plumb In Brooklyn, Must Be That Union Schooling :thumbsup: LOCAL 1


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

You know what, I think I'm going to role with "Plumb":whistling2:


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

I never knew union boys were so deep, s**t.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Union schooling that teaches us more in 5 years than most guys get the chance to learn in their whole careers. 

There's a reason we're the highest paid. The easy answer is for people to insult us and claim that we're not deserving. The hard thing to do is to take a good look and admit that what we do is good for our members, and for the industry as a whole. 

I've benefited greatly from being in a trade union. I've gotten more out of it than I ever would have received working non union, which I did for years at the beginning of my career. So stop with the digs because they mean nothing to me.

Keith


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Wasn't Knocking The Union Schooling Nyc Produces The Worlds Greatest Plumbers But Not English Majors Lol


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*bench warming*

i guess he hasnt been laid off to warm the benches. must be family employed.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

brass plumbing said:


> i guess he hasnt been laid off to warm the benches. must be family employed.


Maybe he is just a good plumber. I work good plumbers. The bums warm the bench.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

UALocal1Plumber said:


> Union schooling that teaches us more in 5 years than most guys get the chance to learn in their whole careers.
> 
> There's a reason we're the highest paid. The easy answer is for people to insult us and claim that we're not deserving. The hard thing to do is to take a good look and admit that what we do is good for our members, and for the industry as a whole.
> 
> ...


 Where I come from Union guys go to the same schools as the non-union guys, I guess union guys pay attenion better.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

njoy plumbing said:


> Where I come from Union guys go to the same schools as the non-union guys, I guess union guys pay attenion better.


Where we come from, most non-union don't go to trade school. I said most. We do pay attention during the grammar phase, though.


----------



## ThePlumber657 (May 26, 2010)

I agree with ya brother. (UA LOCAL 46 HERE) I use the term "Piped in" all the time. I have to say that as a steamfitter, I used the word "Plumb" alot more than I had as a plumber. And UA 1 IS in America!!


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Thanks fellas. I was actually laid off this year for the first time in about 8 years. I stayed home for around 6 weeks, got a lot of carpentry done around the house.

I was employed by family. . .but not my family. A family owned business that employed around 30 guys. Down to 6 right now, waiting for the industry to pick back up again.

Thanks
Keith


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Personally...the term "hot water heater" irritates me more. Heck, even the all great and empirical architects use the term. Who would have thunk it?


:blink: *You mean to tell me that the 'HOT' water heater is not fed by the 'HOT' water meter?* :laughing:​ 
Yes, don't understand the point in heating hot water... long time pet peeve.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

"HOT WATER METER" That gives me a idea for a new energy tax. :thumbsup:


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

*Actually...*

...The word "plumb" ia a noun, adverb, adjective or transitive verb. All of the above uses are proper, if construvted in a sentence as such.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess a booster heater in a restaurant could be a "hot water heater" eh?:laughing:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I guess a booster heater in a restaurant could be a "hot water heater" eh?:laughing:


 So does this mean I can use this as a technicality and when the customers request a hot water heater, I can give them one!! And the water heater too!! Upsale! Upsale! Upsale! :laughing:

We can get them "plumb" hooked up!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Christina said:


> So does this mean I can use this as a technicality and when the customers request a hot water heater, I can give them one!! And the water heater too!! Upsale! Upsale! Upsale! :laughing:
> 
> We can get them "plumb" hooked up!!


Sure don't you know "The Customer is Always Right"

Give them what they want!:laughing:

So Mrs. Lobstah How's that showah feel...:laughing:


----------



## CSP Drain (Jun 15, 2010)

The language evolves. LOL, OMG, MYBFF and other ones that young people use. I bet the people back then didn't use words like that. 

Plumb works for me. It's short, simple, people paying use it.


----------

